

Dell Ubuntu laptops on the main Inspiron page - reddotX
http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-laptops?~ck=bt

======
CyberFonic
Ubuntu is not an option on the dell.com.au website :-(

~~~
reddotX
:/

